
Nginx v1.11.13 Released - nikolay
http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES#1.11.13
======
nikolay

        *) Feature: the "http_429" parameter of the "proxy_next_upstream",
           "fastcgi_next_upstream", "scgi_next_upstream", and
           "uwsgi_next_upstream" directives.
           Thanks to Piotr Sikora.
    
        *) Bugfix: in memory allocation error handling.
    
        *) Bugfix: requests might hang when using the "sendfile" and
           "timer_resolution" directives on Linux.
    
        *) Bugfix: requests might hang when using the "sendfile" and "aio_write"
           directives with subrequests.
    
        *) Bugfix: in the ngx_http_v2_module.
           Thanks to Piotr Sikora.
    
        *) Bugfix: a segmentation fault might occur in a worker process when
           using HTTP/2.
    
        *) Bugfix: requests might hang when using the "limit_rate",
           "sendfile_max_chunk", "limit_req" directives, or the $r->sleep()
           embedded perl method with subrequests.
    
        *) Bugfix: in the ngx_http_slice_module.

